# FSuperDuty, hard to find parts for?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm curious for those who own a 97 or older FSuperduty how hard it is for parts to be found? Mostly wear items (brakes, ball joints, etc). How about aftermarket items (hitches, goosenecks, different rims, etc)? 
Now how hard would it be to find front end parts if I said it was 4x4 with a Dana 70? 

Also what rear axle is in those trucks? I can't seem to find a reliable source online to say and the truck is to far away to go look at.
Dana 80, Dana 135?

The truck I found is a flatbed, no gooseneck and no receiver hitch and it would need both to be of any use to me.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark13;1258197 said:


> I'm curious for those who own a 97 or older FSuperduty how hard it is for parts to be found? Mostly wear items (brakes, ball joints, etc). How about aftermarket items (hitches, goosenecks, different rims, etc)?
> Now how hard would it be to find front end parts if I said it was 4x4 with a Dana 70?
> 
> Also what rear axle is in those trucks? I can't seem to find a reliable source online to say and the truck is to far away to go look at.
> ...


Not sure what the Cab to axle is on it. I have a nice Flatbed off an F550 I bought in Texas. It has minimal rust and has the door in the bed with a gooseneck ball, as well as the rear 2" receiver hitch. It's off an 84"CA truck, 12' long flatbed. I'd give ya a good deal on it as I have no use for it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

wizardsr;1258228 said:


> Not sure what the Cab to axle is on it. I have a nice Flatbed off an F550 I bought in Texas. It has minimal rust and has the door in the bed with a gooseneck ball, as well as the rear 2" receiver hitch. It's off an 84"CA truck, 12' long flatbed. I'd give ya a good deal on it as I have no use for it.


I'm not sure what this one is from Cab to axle. It has a 10' flatbed on it but no hitch or gooseneck. And to me or anyone else I know it's main purpose would be towing so it does us no good at the current moment. Without having the truck close enough to go look at makes things hard.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Not hard to find parts at all Mark, as long as you have a good parts store nearby. The company I work for has many older body style trucks and we can get almost anything we want through our local Napa.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1258344 said:


> Not hard to find parts at all Mark, as long as you have a good parts store nearby. The company I work for has many older body style trucks and we can get almost anything we want through our local Napa.


The local napa is great, my friend runs a repair business and gets 99% of his parts through them, I've never had trouble with them when I get to play parts runner.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Frame is the same as a F350 C&C (length may vary) so finding hitches etc is pretty easy. Same for cab parts, electrical and engine/trans. Only difference from the F350 was in the suspension, brakes, wheels/tires and axles. I have never had much of a problem getting wear parts and anything else I needed. We mostly go to a good dealer source we have who beats NAPA prices and we get Ford parts. However NAPA will be able to get what you need. Look at the door jamb and get the codes and then you can figure out the axles.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Flipper;1258566 said:


> Frame is the same as a F350 C&C (length may vary) so finding hitches etc is pretty easy. Same for cab parts, electrical and engine/trans. Only difference from the F350 was in the suspension, brakes, wheels/tires and axles. I have never had much of a problem getting wear parts and anything else I needed. We mostly go to a good dealer source we have who beats NAPA prices and we get Ford parts. However NAPA will be able to get what you need. Look at the door jamb and get the codes and then you can figure out the axles.


Between the semi local Ford dealer and a Napa I can get pretty much anything I need through my friend who deals with them daily so I should be pretty well set.

I'd look in the door but the truck is 14.5 hours away.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

F450 doesn't have ball joint. It use king pin if you talk about 4wd then ball joint.


Rear axle I am pretty sure it Dana 80

All parts are alike to F250-F350.

Only difference is brakes but price almost little tie to F350 price. Suspension is different too.

Tell owner get pictures of white sticker on cab so you can see what info like axle code or tran code.

F450 only come with 4.63 or 4.88 gear in axle.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1258688 said:


> F450 doesn't have ball joint. It use king pin if you talk about 4wd then ball joint.
> 
> Rear axle I am pretty sure it Dana 80
> 
> ...


The front axle is a Dana 70 so it's probably got ball joints, doubt they used king pins for it.

The truck has 5.13 gears in it.
Taller tires would be in order. Some polished 19.5s would look sweet on it. And a gear vendors over drive if it's still to ridiculous.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey mark, The F250's have the IFS which are dana 50s. Even under the diesel. They are junk, ive been havinig problems with mine all season between ujoints, axles, ubolts, everything. Tires wear like crap because the caster angle adjustments automatically made by any wieght even fuel in the tanks. the f350 has dana 60 front axle and a dana 60 rear axle. the f450 i believe has a dana 60 front and dana 70 rear unless its a 2 wheel drive. i could be wrong on the f450 though. I do know that all of the brakes are exactly the same 94-97 obs. If you dont wan ball joints you can swap out any axle from a 1989-93 i think with the same gear ratios and put a kingpin axle in. its a direct swap out the only thing different is the brakes. and duellys have the duelly wheel extender front hub which can be swapped for a regular hub if need be. Parts can be found at napa except for the diesel motor which youd have to go to ford or IH dealer for. I hope i answered your question somewhat


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ERWbuilders;1258983 said:


> Hey mark, The F250's have the IFS which are dana 50s. Even under the diesel. They are junk, ive been havinig problems with mine all season between ujoints, axles, ubolts, everything. Tires wear like crap because the caster angle adjustments automatically made by any wieght even fuel in the tanks. the f350 has dana 60 front axle and a dana 60 rear axle. the f450 i believe has a dana 60 front and dana 70 rear unless its a 2 wheel drive. i could be wrong on the f450 though. I do know that all of the brakes are exactly the same 94-97 obs. If you dont wan ball joints you can swap out any axle from a 1989-93 i think with the same gear ratios and put a kingpin axle in. its a direct swap out the only thing different is the brakes. and duellys have the duelly wheel extender front hub which can be swapped for a regular hub if need be. Parts can be found at napa except for the diesel motor which youd have to go to ford or IH dealer for. I hope i answered your question somewhat


The FSuperduty (F450) has a Dana 80 rear and is only offered as a 2wd from the factory. This one was converted to 4x4 at Quigley and is hiding a Dana 70 in the front. The truck is a 10 lugger (10 x 7.25 or something), not the normal 8 x 6.5 spacing that the F250s and F350s have.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Bott's or Leach could probably help you out asswell!!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Mark
I drove and fixed quite a few of the FSuperdutys back in the day. All had the 7.3, some auto,some ZF 5 speed this is what I found.
1. rides like a lumber wagon (and I drive a '01 F350 4X4)
2.brakes don't last (too small,4 wheel disc)
3.trannys don't last (E4OD or ZF manual)
4.geared very low, revs out at 75mph
5.drinks fuel,see above
6. parts can be hard to find, you will be sent F350 parts by mistake all the time
7.Ebrake doesn't hold to well, I think they are on the driveshaft.

If you can keep the tranny going and afford the fuel they are pretty tough trucks. About 14,500LB GVWR, 5200LB steer. Can't remember the drive axle rating.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

Bigfoot Brent;1259916 said:


> Mark
> I drove and fixed quite a few of the FSuperdutys back in the day. All had the 7.3, some auto,some ZF 5 speed this is what I found.
> 1. rides like a lumber wagon (and I drive a '01 F350 4X4)
> 2.brakes don't last (too small,4 wheel disc)
> ...


I beg to differ with the transmissions....yes they are junk..ONLY if they are not properly cooled..they need an aux transcooler with its own seperate fan plus IMO mark is better off getting an F350 dually and upgrading the leaf springs either with bigger ones or get air bags off of a semi...they make kits i believe. Brakes dont last with cheap pads like autobone pads but motorcraft brakes last a long time. MPG i see 20mpg but i have 3.54 gears


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

ERWbuilders;1259943 said:


> I beg to differ with the transmissions....yes they are junk..ONLY if they are not properly cooled..they need an aux transcooler with its own seperate fan plus IMO mark is better off getting an F350 dually and upgrading the leaf springs either with bigger ones or get air bags off of a semi...they make kits i believe. Brakes dont last with cheap pads like autobone pads but motorcraft brakes last a long time. MPG i see 20mpg but i have 3.54 gears


Yah, I agree a newer F350 DRW will haul about the same weight. Were the factory trans. coolers just in the rad, or where there separate ones as well?, can't remember. Seems like your trucks tall gears make a real difference in fuel consumption, but can they get a big load moving from a stop on a hill okay?.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

they come with a seperate little cooler i wanna say 2.5 inches by 8 inches..not nearly enough cooling surface ive over heated my E4OD trans very easily until i put the aux cooler on..now i dont have a problem what so ever. I have yet to have a problem starting uphill pulling a bobcat with a messed up turbo. Im sure if i get that fixed it should move a little quicker. Dont get me wrong, its not as fast as trucks with shorter gears but it does the job. Im not a speed deamon though and i dont care who gets pissed off behind me when im pullin a trailer so it works for my needs which is high speed highway driving, plowing and towing.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

What's the torque converter and 10k mod in your signature?.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

well on the E4od transmission the computer grounds a solonoid to lock the torq up in over drive and hard accelerations to keep the fluid from burning. well you can find that wire and run it to a switch which is grounded and you can lock the tc up whenever you want. but it does kill the truck if you stop while its still locked..its like a manual but without the shifting part and clutch. the 10k mod is a 10k resister thats put inline on one of the wires going to the ICM or injection control modual which fools the computer into thinking its not getting enough oil pressure and boosts it thus spitting more fuel into the cylinders. Its not that much power maybe 20hp at max but it sure helps out when your passing, going up hill it doesnt down shift as much saving your clutch packs and keeping your trans cooler.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I got 165,000 on one E4OD, its plowed, hauled and towed since new and has not been touched. We run big coolers and aux. filters and don't have much issues.

As for the other things I will agree, the ride is rough especially unloaded, though a SD 450/550 is about the same. 

Gearing was always an issue. Great for towing but bad on fuel. 

I did not have any more porblem with brakes then on a F350 C&C

Parts aren't mixed up if you go to the dealer with a VIN. 

Mine had a normal parking brake setup, we never used them anyway with the autos.


----------

